# lience needed for killing mice, tell me thats a loud of rubbish



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

just speaking to someone i know about my mice and rats (she works for rspca) and she said have i got a lience i said what for and she said for killing your mice? well i have never heard of it has anyone else
Clare


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Not something I have heard.
Think she's pulling your leg.:grin1:
After all, who's going to provide the licence and what will it cost.
Stephen.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

If you were doing it commercially like a slaughterhouse perhaps there would be some stricter regulations/licenses but I've never heard of one for hobbyists.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

maybe she furt you ment feeding it live?


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

But you still don't need a license for feeding live - it's just a dodgy issue between necessity and cruelty...

I've never heard of a license for killing the mice.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

i didnt think so just wanted to check didnt want the RSPCA banging on my door :lol2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I'd imagine by you killing the mice you are falling foul of cruelty laws.

I'm a pest controller (therefore licensed), but can only kill them if it is required for the pursuit of pest control, nothing else. Also there are many ways of killing an animal which are deemed illegal.


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Fangio said:


> I'd imagine by you killing the mice you are falling foul of cruelty laws.
> 
> I'm a pest controller (therefore licensed), but can only kill them if it is required for the pursuit of pest control, nothing else. Also there are many ways of killing an animal which are deemed illegal.


You are proffesionaly killing wild/free living creatures and are using traps/poisons in locations that could cause injury/death to other wild life, hence you need a licence.

There are NO regulations stopping non proffesionals from using traps and poisons on their own property to deal with pests and both traps and poisons are available for purchase by such individuals without any need for a licence. 

There is also NO laws against private individuals killing any home produced animals for their meat or skin. If there was it would cause all sorts of problems for people that breed and kill their own poultry and rabbits. This applies to all domestic animals, for example, despite all sorts of claims by groups like the RSPCA, if a greyhound keeper chooses to shoot an unwanted animal he hasn't broken any law.

On a similar note, while you need a gun licence to go shooting and permission from the land owner to hunt on his/her property, you are free to shoot any non protected wild life. Farmers are also free to shoot any live stock that require culling.

It's a basic freedom for anyone to be able to hunt and farm his/her own food. And long may it continue.

Natrix

I should also add that while it doesn't happen in the reptile hobby, a lot of other hobbies regularly cull unwanted, substandard animals.
A great many racing pigeons end up in the pot and goldfish breeders dispose of thousands of young fry to end up with the one perfect fish of show standard.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Natrix said:


> You are proffesionaly killing wild/free living creatures and are using traps/poisons in locations that could cause injury/death to other wild life, hence you need a licence.
> 
> There are NO regulations stopping non proffesionals from using traps and poisons on their own property to deal with pests and both traps and poisons are available for purchase by such individuals without any need for a licence.
> 
> ...


There ARE laws on ways of using said devices for killing i.e regulations for times for checking traps and especially the use of glue pads for everyone but that isn't the issue here [/off topic].

There ARE ways which is illegal to kill animals i.e drowning/crushing/burning/impaling




The only things you need to be mindful of is the animal hasn't suffered when it was alive and that it was humanely dispatched by a method not deemed illegal.

Once animals are on your property they are deemed as "livestock" and then yes, you can do what you want with them, provided no suffering is caused.


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

you need to be licenced to do it commercially but not if your a private hobbiest


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Typical RSPCA, spout off some ill-informed rubbish designed solely to frighten people into doing what they want!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Natrix said:


> I should also add that while *it doesn't happen in the reptile hobby*, a lot of other hobbies regularly cull unwanted, substandard animals.
> A great many racing pigeons end up in the pot and goldfish breeders dispose of thousands of young fry to end up with the one perfect fish of show standard.


wanna bet?  Maybe not so much with hobbyists but wouldnt guarantee it with serious breeders.
Everyone wants to be 'first' with those expensive designer morphs..


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

Tops said:


> wanna bet?  Maybe not so much with hobbyists but wouldnt guarantee it with serious breeders.
> Everyone wants to be 'first' with those expensive designer morphs..


i used to go on an american forum and one breeder quoted that he had culled up to 2000 healthy corns that year as they were no use to him and only low end morphs. thats when i stoped using that forum. it actually happens a lot mnore than you would think.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

californiankinglover said:


> i used to go on an american forum and one breeder quoted that he had culled up to 2000 healthy corns that year as they were no use to him and only low end morphs. thats when i stoped using that forum. it actually happens a lot mnore than you would think.


that guy needs slapped! that's terrible!


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

HABU said:


> that guy needs slapped! that's terrible!


i know. he got banned from the forum and i think he got reported to some authority in america. sorry i cant remember all the details but i can just remember the basic things i have said. if i knew the name, i would deffinatly name and shame him. 

lee


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

HABU said:


> that guy needs slapped! that's terrible!


You think that's bad? There was some guy who was breeding bearded dragons for profit and when he found out there was no market for them he fed them to his monitor (I think it might have been), videoed the babies being eaten and put it on the internet and then boasted about it on a reptile forum!


----------



## baby_jabba (Jun 28, 2007)

Demonique said:


> You think that's bad? There was some guy who was breeding bearded dragons for profit and when he found out there was no market for them he fed them to his monitor (I think it might have been), videoed the babies being eaten and put it on the internet and then boasted about it on a reptile forum!


that to corns and bearded dragons is horrable, there the kind of peole who dont deserve reptiles:-x

Dale


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

You can buy glue mouse traps that catch them alive so you have to kill them when caught - it tells you on the box you must kill humanely.

I do cull animals that are deformed and are not capable of living life to the full including any pups that are born with say cleft palate because it is more humane than letting nature take its course. Fortunately I've never had a problem with any of my pups and never lost one in 30 yrs of breeding but have been called in by other breeders to assist with a whelp that results in pups with major developemental problems that are obvious at birth that I cull.


----------



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

I heard that the mouse glue traps are cruel and cause needless suffering to the animal, they can rip hair out. And they're indiscriminate, they can catch other wild animals such as squirrels and even domestic animals. It wouldn't be too pleasant to find that the glue trap has found an escaped corn hatchling for you

Hmmm, I think cage traps are better. You have the option of releasing the animal somewhere else or disposing of it humanely.


----------



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

californiankinglover said:


> i used to go on an american forum and one breeder quoted that he had culled up to 2000 healthy corns that year as they were no use to him and only low end morphs. thats when i stoped using that forum. it actually happens a lot mnore than you would think.


 
What forum was this btw? If I had that many low-end morphs I'd find a way to get rid of them in a way that didn't involve killing them! I'd be perfectly happy with ANY healthy corn that was feeding. My two females produced 13 hatchlings betweent them this year. My older female laid a second clutch of 7 eggs (the last of her first clutch of nine eggs died two weeks before they were due to hatch), 5 hatched (71% hatch rate from that clutch), my younger larger female laid 15 eggs, 8 hatched (53% hatch rate).

Of Jool's five - now about 10+ weeks old, 1 always eats, he usually gets 2-3 pinks because of other babies refusing, 1 has eaten twice, 1 has eaten once, and two have NEVER taken f/t pinks.

Of Wyrm's six - three escaped about 2 and a half weeks ago. They're about 6 weeks old. One didn't eat the first time food was offered, he has made up for that! He's a greedy baby, he will happily take any pinks other babies have refused. Two weeks ago he ate FOUR pinks, last week he ate three. Another baby used to take two pinks a time, but he has refused his last three feeds, he must be taking a break for a while. Three others ate readily (and OF COURSE they were the ones that escaped), and one has never eaten.

All the non-feeders get assist fed rat pup feet (I don't think the Cali would miss the feet).

I would be perfectly happy with 2000 feeding corns, that's what any breeder should be content with.

I'm going to start breeding my own mice to have live pinks available to get any non-feeders started feeding. Surplus pinks will be euthanised via a Rodent Reaper for the freezer or will be grown on and euthanised for the freezer at a later date


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

I use the mouse glue traps for catching wayward crickets but have used them for catching a wayward multi mouse! She wasn't too happy about being caught on it but it wasn't too difficult or hurt her too much to get her off it, she's one of those that gives birth then does a runner so needed to be caught alive. 

I'd hate for a corn hatchling to be stuck on one of those as you would be hard pushed to get it off without damage. I euthanise my rodents via the 'big swing' ie something hard and heavy aback their heads found it to be quicker and more humane than the rodent reaper if you get the mix wrong.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

license for killing mice?....wow? how much for a deer tag?


----------

